# urgent issue - cloudy/sulfur smell right after water change



## charmquark (Oct 30, 2010)

First, I am new here, so hello to all. I am looking forward to being a part of this community, since I have been keeping fish for many years - although I still consider myself as very much a novice.

Here is the issue that brings me here. I have a 28 gallon tank that has 2 opaline gouramis, 1 dwarf gourami, and 2 julii cories. There are 2 live plants in the tank, and one artificial. The tank had been set up for many years, but it sat empty for a couple of days before I started this new community of fish. I've had the gouramis and cories for about 2 weeks, and they seem happy and healthy. Yesterday, I added 3 platies. This morning, one was dead and the other two were distressed. My gouramis and cories seem fine. I moved the platies to a hospital tank and then did a 25% water change. Shortly after, the water became cloudy and smelled like sulfur. I've tested the water over and over, and the only thing that seems off is that the alkaline level is rather low, and pH is acidic. Nitrates and nitrites are both at 0. Maybe the water was too acidic for the platies? What would cause cloudiness and smell? I am afraid to do anything else with the water, especially since the fish seem relatively "normal" (with the exception of the platies, of course). Thank you so much!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome to the site.

Did you test for ammonia? Sounds like a bacteria bloom may be the cloudiness. As for the smell, maybe another water change will help with that.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

first off :welcome:
and for ur problem first take a *none5 and then test it for ammonia 
just like he said *i/a*


----------



## probe1957 (Jul 2, 2010)

Some water conditioners have a sulfur smell.

It sounds to me like your tank isn't cycled.


----------

